# Stren Fluorocast...Real Magic



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anybody use it? My local bass pro had it 20% off, and its only 10 bucks to begin with. Stren also has a 6 buck rebate if you buy any two spools, so I got two. https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10207470____SearchResults

I've never tried it, but if its anything its cracked up to be, I'll be a happy buyer. I love the sensitivity and zero stretch of fluoro, but I have had HORRIBLE luck with it breaking off mid spool (assumably from backlashes). I'm hoping this stuff will be a little easier to handle and therefore not backlash as much, or atleast not be so brittle and break off when I do backlash it.

When I spooled my reel up it seemed to have very low memory, which is a big plus. Hopefully it'll cast something like mono, because I got spoiled when I switched back to trilene xl for a week :lol: 


I also splurged and bought some of that "real magic" stuff you spray on your spool. I've never used it, and never really heard anything good or bad about it, but I decided to give it a try anyways. I had the KVD stuff in my hand, but for the same price I got another 2 oz. Hopefully it'll be worth it. Edit: Upon looking up the link, this stuff gets 4.7 out of 5 stars with 64 reviews.. maybe it'll work 8) https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_16524____SearchResults


Anybody have experience with either products?


----------



## albright1695 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive used the Blakemore reel magic for years. It really helps on line manageability. Ive always heard the aerosol is better than the pump spray,but never tried the pump so not sure.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never seen it in anything other than a pump... interesting


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the KVD which is probably the same thing. I won't spool lone with out it. I will wind several cranks, spray and wind some more until filled. I will also spray guides and give the spool a shot or two before a trip. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 22, 2010)

I love Real Magic.. and I have only seen it in pump style. Use it all the time really seems to keep everything running rights.. especially the kids poles which get tangled on occasion... :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Jun 22, 2010)

I've used both. They both work, but the KVD is noticeably better. 

They aren't the same product, and after using the KVD, I won't ever buy Reel Magic again. I started a thread over a year ago on the subject, and one of the developers read it and commented. Here is a short explanation from him.

_Hi Everyone, I am one of the co-developers of Kevin VanDam’s Line & Lure Conditioner. I wanted to try and help clear up some confusion there seems to be about the product here in the forum. 

Five years ago Kevin and I created Line & Lure to help with the durability, manageability and control issues inherent in all fishing lines, but especially hi-tech lines like Fluorocarbon and braid. In the process we developed a product that makes all lines cast much easier and farther, greatly reduces line memory, backlash and can extend line life by 2-3 times, even in saltwater. 

When comparing Line & Lure to Reel Magic or WD-40 please understand that we are talking about 2 different animals. Reel Magic is a fine product for general lubrication as is WD-40. Reel Magic and WD-40 are advertised and described as all-purpose lube/protectants by their manufacturers. I am not saying that the 2 products are identical in composition, just that they are promoted in the same ways.

We are not trying to down play the value of Reel Magic. We are just offering a Hi-tech alternative that was specifically developed as a fishing aid for new hi-tech equipment while not being harmful to you, the environment or your fishing equipment.

Reel Magic’s silicone oil simply coats the fishing line. After just a few casts these oils are mostly washed away, unfortunately into our lakes and rivers. I am sure that a lot of you who use Reel Magic have observed the rainbow “oil slick” that appears on the waters surface on the first cast after applying Reel Magic. Most of the product is released into our waterways, as it does not stay on the line. Reel Magic and WD-40’s labels reads, “contains petroleum distillates” and, "can be harmful or fatal if inhaled". Petroleum distillates are more commonly known as solvents all of which are considered toxic. These solvents break down most plastics and other synthetic materials rapidly, and are good at relaxing line memory because they soften the line’s outer surface. Unfortunately, in this process these same solvents are also leaching the plasticizers out of the line and can damage fishing reel components. Problem is, it’s these plasticizers that make the line flexible and durable. After just a few applications with these solvents the line can start to weaken and dry out. 

Line & Lure is a "polymeric surface modifier" and not an oil. Our polymers are exceedingly slippery when in contact with water and adhere effectively to mono, fluorocarbon, and braided lines. Line & Lure bonds to the line's surface and protects the line from nicks and wear, helping line last much longer. Line & Lure contains no solvents or any other toxic ingredients that can harm line, the environment or you. 

In test after test, Line & Lure outperforms all other line treatments hands down with the factors that competitive fishermen like Kevin VanDam and other professional anglers look for in line treatments. Our testing consistently shows a 20% improvement in overall casting distance and line control. Unlike the others, Line & Lure formula works exceedingly well on fluorocarbon lines and will even improve knot strength. We are unaware of any other line treatments that have any effect on fluorocarbon. Our customer feedback supports this. I invite you to check out our website at: www.lineandlure.com. Read the testimonials and get the complete scoop on this great product.

We have had a few complaints from individuals that used Line & lure and didn’t experience the benefits we claim. In all cases, upon investigation, the individual had used Reel Magic or WD-40 on the line before using Line & Lure. The oils in these products will keep Line & Lure’s polymers from properly attaching to the line, which defeats its purpose. This is just the way old Mother Nature works, sorry. You’ll get the complete benefit of Line & Lure if you simply apply it to clean line, be it new or used. 


We believe so strongly in Line & Lure that we offer a money back guarantee on the product. Basically stated, Kevin VanDam, through RMR Industries LLC will give anyone who is not satisfied with the added performance they get from Line & Lure a cash refund of the purchase price, simply by returning the unused portion of the bottle with the sales receipt. No questions asked. I don't believe that any other line treatment has ever made such an offer.

I hope this helps clear things up. Give Kevin VanDam’s line & Lure Conditioner a try and I’m sure you’ll be a believer too! 
_


----------



## Brine (Jun 22, 2010)

A couple more follow ups, don't use Reel Majic and the KVD on the same spool. Apparently they don't play nice together.

Also, I had forgotten to mention..... the first day I used the KVD, within minutes I threw my baitcasting setup overboard during a cast. Not just overboard, I mean like 20 feet away from the boat. I assume I had gotten the stuff on my handle and I was one arm side casting. Point being.... I learned to keep the product on the line. #-o


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 22, 2010)

Brine said:


> I've used both. They both work, but the KVD is noticeably better.
> 
> They aren't the same product, and after using the KVD, I won't ever buy Reel Magic again. I started a thread over a year ago on the subject, and one of the developers read it and commented. Here is a short explanation from him.
> 
> ...




I'm surprised it got so many great reviews on the BPS website.. it seems like someone would have picked up on the downfalls


----------



## poolie (Jun 22, 2010)

Brine said:


> A couple more follow ups, don't use Reel Majic and the KVD on the same spool. Apparently they don't play nice together.
> 
> Also, I had forgotten to mention..... the first day I used the KVD, within minutes I threw my baitcasting setup overboard during a cast. Not just overboard, I mean like 20 feet away from the boat. I assume I had gotten the stuff on my handle and I was one arm side casting. Point being.... I learned to keep the product on the line. #-o



I came very close to doing the same exact thing a couple months ago after applying the KVD while it was windy... slippery stuff.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the info Brine. I assumed they were probably the same. I have learned something today.


----------



## Brine (Jun 22, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'm surprised it got so many great reviews on the BPS website.. it seems like someone would have picked up on the downfalls



Well....keep in mind, while I think the information that was given on the KVD LLC was accurate, it was also a pretty good sales pitch. Like I said, they both work but if you don't try both, you won't know the difference. 



Truckmechanic said:


> Thanks for posting all the info Brine. I assumed they were probably the same. I have learned something today.



Welcome TM.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 22, 2010)

:twisted: Personally I like the KVD stuff better then Real Magic, it just seems to stay on the line way longer. Very slippery stuff. Definetley recommend either product with the edge toward KVD.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone has any opinions on the Stren Fluoro dyeguy was asking about?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been using it for a few days and I haven't had any problems with it... but no fish either :roll:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 24, 2010)

I use fuoro strictly for leaders. To brittle IMHO to spool a whole reel with it. Too much line memory too.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I use fuoro strictly for leaders. To brittle IMHO to spool a whole reel with it. Too much line memory too.



I always use mono backing so it sits on the reels better, but I've never used fluoro as a leader for very long. The whole point of fluoro for me is the sensitivity and zero stretch, not the invisibility.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 24, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > I use fuoro strictly for leaders. To brittle IMHO to spool a whole reel with it. Too much line memory too.
> ...



I will use it as a leader on braided line in clear water or if the bite has shut down. You still get the sensitivity.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > BaitCaster said:
> ...



On braid you wouldn't lose it, but on mono you would. I'd probably do the same if I could cast braid as well as I can fluoro :lol:


----------

